# Grizzly's Bald Eagle Ultrasonic Cleaners



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

Just read an e-mail from Grizzly promoting the new Bald Eagle Ultrasonic Cleaners.

Don't have any idea what these are, so I clicked on it and saw the varieties available. Clicked on a couple of those to read the descriptions, hoping to learn why I should have one.

Still no clue!

Does anybody know what these are all about?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ultrasonic cleaners use ultra high frequency sound waves to clean what ever metalic or other very hard material is submerged in its tank.
The tank itself contains a special cleaning solution designed to work in this fashion.
The high frequency vibrations cause the little nooks and crannies of the item being cleaned to cavitate and this causes microscopic bubbles to burst off the surface carrying oil, dirt and greas with them.
I could not run my jewelty store without ultrasonic cleaners.
I must admit, I dont have a clue what I would want one in my wood shop for.
It would not clean paint brushes, unless the bristles were metal or glass.
Might clean the resin off a saw blade, but that would be a huge machine by ultrasonic standards; and super expensive. My jewelry cleaners have 3" x 4" x 8" tanks and cost about $400.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

Guess I should have been a little more specific. I am aware of the use of ultrasonic cleaners for jewelry. But, like you said, what possible use would there be for them in a woodworking situation? Had hoped that somewhere in the description of a particular model there would have been some discussion of the use.

Are you on the Grizzly e-mail list? And did you also receive the same information? Maybe they are for metal workers?


----------



## 6mmBR (Sep 29, 2014)

Not a woodworking use, but gun people use them to clean brass for reloading. Also for cleaning small internal parts of rifles or handguns after shooting.

I've never tried it, but it's supposed to work very well for brass. I still use the older method; tumblers filled with corn cob or walnut. It works too, but it's dusty.


----------

